# Florida Flywheelers Show Feb 22-25



## TINBENDER7

Florida Flywheelers swap meet and show Wed Feb. 22 thru Sat Feb25
Ft Meade,Fl.33841
Featuring Ford Tractors
Bring out you Fords
Parades (2 per day) antique cars,trucks, and Tractors
swap meet (big flee market) tractor pulls FOOD
ladies crafts for sale and show
Antique Village
steam engine driven saw mill
hit & miss engines, antique cars,trucks, and tractors
Florida Flywheeler's Antique Engine Club
Florida Flywheeler's Antique Engine Club 

http://www.floridaflywheelers.org/


----------



## thiggy

I was kind of disappointed, as it seemed to be more of a flea market than engine/tractor show. (Maybe my expectations were too high, after attending the Threashermans Reunion in Kinzers, Pa a couple of times.)


----------



## TINBENDER7

Sorry to hear you where disappointed with the show, we do have over 500 tractors, I don't know how many hit N miss engines (some of the largest around) ,plowing demonstration,a village with over 70 structures, museums + the flea market, ladies crafts, ect., Yes, I guess you are right it is a huge flee market with tractors after all. iI do hope you will return and at least come look at my tractors. AL


----------



## urednecku

We catch most shows. Used to go most days of every show...till they got too high on admission. Seems they would rather have my family 1 day @ $33 than 3 days @ $20.
Still enjoy the outing, just not as much

BTW, we live about 10 miles from them.


----------



## TINBENDER7

urednecku said:


> We catch most shows. Used to go most days of every show...till they got too high on admission. Seems they would rather have my family 1 day @ $33 than 3 days @ $20.
> Still enjoy the outing, just not as much
> 
> BTW, we live about 10 miles from them.


 As you can see by my ID I live about 14 miles from Flywheelers. I try to go to the shows all 4 days,it is just me so the cost has not effected me yet.


----------

